# Lionfish had a pricey meal tonite



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Well back to the drawing board now.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Sorry to hear that MP. I must say though that's a nice lionfish you've got there.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Thanx, yea it sucked waited 2months to get that jawfish and i couldnt pass up on the deal for that fuzzy dwarf, figured be ok for a week in the tank til the new one was ready but guess not. 

I had left my digital camera at work so that was cell phone pic, sorry so fuzzy.


----------



## Meeocky (Sep 7, 2005)

Sorry to hear.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Sorry to hear of your bad news. 
That doesn't look like a regular lion fish, is it a subspecies or something? It's just that its fins look quite short.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

awww man! sorry about that!


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Its a fuzzy dwarf lionfish... and their mouth is huge (obviously) anything smaller than it is prey. Although some fish can outwit them, this one wasn't so lucky. Sorry MP.


----------

